# DNR to poison Kneff Lake



## Hamilton Reef

DNR to poison Kneff Lake
Plan is to kill fish and restock lake with trout

http://www.record-eagle.com/2006/mar/18lake.htm

March 18, 2006

GRAYLING - Kneff Lake is by design a popular fishing spot in Crawford County.
It's a round, 13-acre lake on federal forest land, tucked into the hills southeast of Grayling and designated as a trout fishery. A campground and sandy beach draw visitors all summer, officials said.
"It's best described as a kettle lake, round and fairly deep, and it drops off quickly," said Bruce Patrick, the county's environmental monitor and a board member of the Mason-Griffith Founders Chapter of Trout Unlimited.
The Michigan Department of Natural Resources plans to kill the lake's existing fish with a chemical treatment. The lake then will be restocked with rainbow trout.
The lake's trout population is losing out to a high number of perch and sucker fish, said DNR senior fisheries biologist Steve Sendek.
Officials will treat the lake with two parts-per-million of rotenone, a common agricultural insecticide that is toxic to fish. The chemical is not dangerous to humans or livestock and detoxifies when exposed to sunlight and air, officials said.
"It's very specific. It affects the oxygen transportation system that occurs in the gills of fish," Sendek said.
About 1,000 yearling rainbow trout annually will be stocked in the lake after the proposed chemical treatment in the spring.
"We'll have a fabulous fishery in a couple of years," Sendek said.
Patrick said he does not oppose DNR plans for Kneff Lake, as it's a common management practice for designated trout lakes.
Comments about the proposed rotenone treatment may be submitted until March 22 by calling (989) 348-6371, Ext. 7477. Comments also may be sent in writing to the DNR Grayling Field Office, 1955 N. Interstate 75 Business Loop, Grayling, MI 49738.


----------



## bigsablemike

We Used To Fish There 25yrs Ago It Was All Bows Back Then Some Big Ones To


----------

